# Pregnancy + Lustral = Risky??



## LittleMsGrowingRoots (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey - I am 6 weeks pregnant and on 100mg of Lustral (sertraline) a day. Is it safe to be on anti-d's? Should i get off them whilst pregnant to avoid baby getting withdrawal, or will that put me at a risk of post natal depression? I am on them for PMDD - premenstrual dysphoric disorder - which shouldn't affect me during pregnancy, but puts me at high risk of PND.
All confused - and want to do the right thing for bubba, especially once hb is confirmed next week (fingers crossed).
Any ideas or know where I can get help?
Hope there's someone out there with advice!
thanks xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Decision to use antidepressants in pregnancy is very much a risk v benefit decision which is specific to you each individual patient. All depends on diagnosis, history, risk of illness during and after pregnancy, whether you plan to breastfeed or not. You should really discuss this with your prescriber at the earliest opportunity.

There is a very slight statistical increased risk of withdrawal symptoms or a condition called pulmonary hypertension of the newborn in babies born to women who took SSRIs during pregnancy. This is the class of drug to which Lustral belongs. As I said though this needs to be discussed with your prescriber in light of your diagnosis and risks to both you and baby of this potentially being left untreated.


----------

